# Frisbee & Farmland - another Jackson dump



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, so I went through my "never take pictures anymore" period and now I've been taking wayyy too many.

But here it goes... these are all from today.

I gotz the frisbee, mom!









See?!?!

















(still working on actually CATCHING the frisbee while it's in the air, but I'm sooo glad he loves them and has drive to fetch/play with them).

Now we decided to go through a walk through the woods/farmfield (in "our" backyard):









LOL, look at that face. What a dork.









I love his smiling face.


















He got some off leash time today. Honestly, he'd probably be fine 99% of the time, but for my peace of mind, I prefer to keep the 50ft leash on him and let it drag. But the leash got stuck when he was in the "creek" so I had to unattach it.









This one is purely so you can see his Paco collar. 









Happy. 









-more-


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

getting disgusting in the water


















Muddy mess.


















Whatever this stuff is... it was sooo annoyingly difficult to get out of his hair.




































-done-


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The little guy sure has a lot of spirit. Bet he had the best of days - what's not to like. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG! Love the "dork" face! Really, all the pics are lovely. Little man had a great day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Jackson is such a cute little dog, and really always seems to be having a great time!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Gorgeous photos!!!


----------

